# Samsung HTP1200T woes



## Dallo (Apr 20, 2009)

Hi

My system is out of warranty. A few months back it ceased reading burnt dvds, shortly afterwards it also ceased to read any dvds at all. Movie dvds from the local rental shop won't work, for example.

It was still playing audio cds though, whether burnt or not.

The system has always seemed over-sensitive to to humidity. Refusing to play after a couple of days of rain, for example, though if I left it on for a couple of hours it would eventually function.

Very recently the front-right channel stopped working, though all other speakers, including centre and both back speakers, work ok. The system sometimes produces dirty sound from audio cds.

I have used a dvd 'cleaning' disc without any joy.

*My question, really, is this: Where is the channel management done, in the dvd player or the subwoofer?*

My first impulse is to buy a new dvd player since the thing has given me some grief, or I can put the thing in to be fixed by by a local technician. I would lean towards the latter if channel management is located in the subwoofer since i don't want to have to buy a new one of those too...

Any thoughts appreciated.

Cheers!


----------

